

Ask HN: Is your site fast? (Stella beta launch) - delano

Hi HN,<p>I just relaunched a new version of a product I've been working on. I posted before and got some good feedback, so I thought I'd submit an update.<p>It's a monitoring service called Stella that's like Pingdom for makers. There will be paid plans but right now the service is free:<p>http://www.blamestella.com/<p>And here's the previous post for posterity:
http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1381521
======
spooneybarger
'Pingdom for makers'?

~~~
delano
"Makers" is a reference to this essay by pg:
<http://www.paulgraham.com/makersschedule.html>

